
T-Mobile offers phone plan without phone calls - bko
http://www.cnet.com/news/a-phone-plan-without-phone-calls-t-mobiles-got-one/
======
nunobrito
Where are the news exactly? This is already available since a decade ago.

Take any SIM card from a USB dongle, place at unlocked smartphone. There you
go.

I think in the US few people are used to the concept of switching SIM cards.
In Europe this is normal practice.

